# Riots



## rpcarnell (Jul 3, 2011)

Could any part of Australia experience riots similar to those Spain, Greece, and now England have experienced? It can happen anywhere, so maybe "could it happen in the next few years" is a better question.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I don't think we've ever experiences riots of that scale, especially for so long. I don't think Australians woud riot if a police man killed a civilian, we have different attitudes towards the police here


----------



## PatrickTT (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah it could happen here but I think it's fairly unlikely. We don't have the population density of the UK or other European cities and as mentioned, I don't think it would start as easily as in London anyway.


----------

